# Home made wall bangers



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Steve Jo said:


> I've shot for a long time. Did a lot with longbows, then compounds freestyle and have enjoyed sucess with my compound sights / release set up out hunting. But I cant remember having as much fun in archery as I have been this last month since picking up a Reflex Caribou out of the classifieds.
> 
> I'm shooting 2 fingers under, no tab (I overserved the serving with .26 HALO)and no sights.
> 
> ...


Impressive, and ingenious. Thanks for sharing. If you get a chance, throw in some additional photos of a close up on the cams/wall banger. I'm curious how the whole thing fits together on the axle.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

OK, I have never heard the label "wall banger". Been shooting fingers for 25 years, but compound fingers only about 8 years. I am presently shooting a binary hard wall set up, having spent a short time with an acu wheel, and not able to get the hang of it.

So is the essence of it, converting an acu wheel to a hard wall? Is that what it accomplishes?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That is some damn fine handi-work. I think I'd be hard pressed to make those on my mill, let alone by hand.
Out of curiosity if you are gap-shooting why not just get a set of Cam&1/2? They have the firm wall and a lot more speed.


-Grant


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

My brain really likes the symetry of the accuwheel set up and the smoothness of draw is just awesome. The wall banger provides the firmest wall I have ever shot, it is crazy. Additionally you have a tuning element that gives you complete control of the size of the valley and the degree of let off. I've not encountered a more adjustable set up than this. It's really awesome to shoot.




grantmac said:


> That is some damn fine handi-work. I think I'd be hard pressed to make those on my mill, let alone by hand.
> Out of curiosity if you are gap-shooting why not just get a set of Cam&1/2? They have the firm wall and a lot more speed.
> 
> 
> -Grant


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is a wall banger?


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

I got the ProTech that my buddy purchased her eon the classifieds set up tonight. Took off the shoot through system, built a cable slide out of 3/8ths aluminum rod and finished up a new set of strings to go with it. I was shooting off a blade rest which was tougher to tune with fingers, but was able to get consistent arrow flight out of it.
50 yds first three arrows grouped well and the 4th was a correction into the paper.
I will own a bow like this someday soon. Comparing it to a caribou is like comparing a $300 guitar to a $1200 guitar, they both play notes, but one will make you a better archer.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Steve Jo said:


> My brain really likes the symetry of the accuwheel set up and the smoothness of draw is just awesome. The wall banger provides the firmest wall I have ever shot, it is crazy. Additionally you have a tuning element that gives you complete control of the size of the valley and the degree of let off. I've not encountered a more adjustable set up than this. It's really awesome to shoot.


I wonder if a person could build a clicker set-up into those draw stops? Not legal for BH, but really useful for BB.

The Cam&1/2 is adjustable for let-off as well, just not quite as easily.

-Grant


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

jesse schultz said:


> please excuse my ignorance, but what is a wall banger?


x2?


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

wall banger is a thrid party add on for accuwheels (i believe they made them for other cams as well) that act as draw stops. They are the 'ears' extending beyond the limbs in the two pictures of the bows.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Steve, according to your statement, you like the Protec better? That Caribou riser looks awful sweet with more deflex. I have a Hoyt Protec and Montega but bought an old Hoyt Provantage off ebay a while back and just loving the heck of how well it feels with 50% letoff and huge brace height.
I don't believe you mentioned what rest you are using since you said you don't like blade rests. Me either.


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, I love the caribou and it is shooting the almost 4 dozen 2315's I accumulated with my hybrid longbow (14 years ago... good grief, time flies) so perfectly that I will likely never let it go and use it for killing deer and elk and an occasional 3d.

That said, there is a significant difference between the quality of shot between the caribou and the Pro Tech. The Caribou is a tool and a very good one, but the protech is an instrument.


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

The rest I am using is a spigarelli magnetic flipper couoled with a cartel berger button.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Seller's remorse, I miss that Bow (Hoyt Protec) already 
If anyone is interested, I have another pair of the wallbangers available (a little bit more used but functional) but without hardware. PM me if interested.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just wanted to post some Close Up pic.s of Wallbangers for those interested in what they look like/what they are.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

Are the wall bangers "one size fits all?"


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

I honestly dont know. I think on a accuwheel, the above will work for the different sizes, but I am guessing based on my very limited experience with them.

I like the ones I hand made, but the above are going on my hunting rig. I shoot with a static release and bumping up into a hard wall like this is better than having a clicker for me.

I just pull back, line up my shot, let go.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

The Reflex line used older Hoyt technology. That Caribou is a Hoyt Aspen, as far as I remember. The Caribou riser changed a few years later to be the same as a Protec. Both were and are fine bare bows. So when you want to get rid of that Caribou just give me a PM.

Tim


----------



## cowboy46 (Feb 7, 2008)

so you all know. the wall bangers were made for only 4-5 yrs. they came out back mid - late 90's hoyt smoke, deviator,super star, pro star, etc, and the time off the hachet cams(master cams for hoyt) hoyt came out with a second generation command cam with adjustable draw mods on the back. at that time nobody had good walls on their cams, hoyt, martin, challenger, pse, alpine, no one!!
the guy engineered the wall bangers to fit many bows to create a real wall. i put my first set on my hoyt deviator with command cams at IBO world the first yr at Peak n Peak ski resort in New York. i have used them up yrs ago on a hoyt enticer carbonite for hunting. i sold them when i up graded to alpha max 32. i have shoot and competed and worked on most of the cams out there and there is not a cam system that is as finely adjustable as the wall bangers.
myself and buddy are currently working on a couple of older hoyts with these command cams. we are looking for a couple of sets of wall bangers and maybe some cams and draw mods for those cams. you could 65% of 75% let off draw mods for those cams. on the hoyts i believe they were made to fit most of the different cams that hoyt made, but i think that there was different sizes for the different bases.
i am in the market for some sets of wall bangers. so if anybody has any and is interested in getting rid of them please contact me.

parry


----------



## zipper62 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you have any information on how to install WallBangers? I have a set that I'm anxious to try, but not sure how to install them.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

aaronpv2 said:


> Seller's remorse, I miss that Bow (Hoyt Protec) already
> If anyone is interested, I have another pair of the wallbangers available (a little bit more used but functional) but without hardware. PM me if interested.


Wallbangers still available Aaron?


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry for late reply, but no I no longer have the wallbangers, The Only Finger Bow I have now is an Aspen with Carbonite limbs and command cams, had enough back wall that I don't really miss them.
But check Your other thread


----------

